# Anyone in Finland?



## cressers

Just wondering...


----------



## S63

I'm meeting Matti Fhyr in Milton Keynes tomorrow, he's from Finland, do you know him?


----------



## Flaming Dragon

No but Ive been on holiday to Kussamo.... fell in love with the place instantly.

Would definately have stayed there if I could


----------



## cressers

sorry, I dont know him! 

Its a pretty big country 

Kuusamo is a nice ski resort, been there many times!


----------



## bretti_kivi

kyllä


----------



## HJW

Täällä myös yksi :wave:


----------



## Maikki

täällä


----------



## J-lou

Täällä myös yksi:wave:


----------



## atrrr

En ole aktiivikirjoittelija, mutta kun tulee ongelmia tai kysymyksiä, niin täältä käyn hakemassa tietoa.

Monesti tuntuu että olen ainoa harrastelija Suomessa, joka pesee käyttöautonsakin kahden ämpärin tekniikalla lampaanvillakäsineellä, vahaa kirkkaassa halogeenivalaistuksessa, ei käytä lumiharjaa auton peltiosiin ja kiertää harjapesut kaukaa, mutta kaipa meitä outoja on muitakin.


----------



## J-lou

Kyllähän tuota autoa tekisi mieli putsata useammin mitä nykyään Oulussa ollessa tulee tehtyä, mutta hyvien hallien puute vaivaa, eikä kovin innosta maksaa 20€ Nesteen/Teboilin/vast. hallista kun peset siellä auton käsin, eikä ehdi edes vahata.


----------



## 1000lakes

Ja täällä myös.


----------



## hawkpie

Was there a couple of days ago - taking the kids to Levi to meet Santa


----------



## SupaFIN

Täällä myös suomesta uusi jäsen! Mitenkä ootte saaneet hommattua myllytyskoneita suomesta? Nämä kaikki jenkkiläiset koneet tuppaavat olemaan 115V joten ei käy ilman suurta inverteriä vaikka itse koneen saisi edullisesti. Sitten taas suomessa hintataso tuntuu olevan aika tähtitieteellinen muuten. 
Olisin oikeasti kiinostunut tuosta Flex XC3401VRG koneesta, mistähän mahtais saada edullisimmin?


----------



## bretti_kivi

Kestrel toimii hyvin, se on jo £50 --> ca. €50 ja tarvii vaihtaa vain kaapeli.

Kun tarvii Englantilainen osoite (ne haluasivat tavallisesti £40 tällähan, UPS vain £18) - kysy 

muuta ma ei puhuu suomeksi, eikä kirjoita! 
Bret


----------



## J-lou

Täytyypä nyt kyllä kehua tuota Bilt-Hamberin clay-baria, kun eilen tuli auto pestyä ja ensimmäistä kertaa elämässäni sitä kokeiltua. Taisimpa myös saada pari kaveria "huijattua" tähän puunaukseen, kun kokeilivat autoni kylkiä ja kiroilivat kuinka karheat kyljet heidän autoissa onkaan 
Nyt vain pitää keväällä hommata myllytyskone ja alkaa harjoittelemaan myllytystä johonkin vähän huonopeltisempään pirssiin. Onko Oulun suunnalla ihmisiä, joilla on kokemusta tuosta myllytyksestä, niin ei tarvitsisi kaikkea kantapään kautta opetella?


----------



## Maikki

J-lou: hip :wave:

Oman passatin myllytän joko viikon 4 tai 5 viikonloppuna joten tervetuloa katsomaan


----------



## bretti_kivi

Missä kaikki asuu? Pari oululaiset, pari lahtelaiset - ja kaikki muut?

Bret


----------



## J-lou

Maikki: Kiitos tarjouksesta, mutta valitettavasti tuo yliopisto ja tentit syö vapaa-aikaa niin tehokkaasti, että en taida keretä seuraamaan. Mutta toivottavasti joskus esim. kesällä tulee mahdollisuus


----------



## Maikki

Väärät prioriteetit jos opiskelu menee autonpuunauksen edelle


----------



## HJW

Meidän pitäisi joskus järjestää Detailing World Finland -meeting 

Harmi vaan kun osa Oulusta ja osa Lahdesta, muut ties missä ja taitaa yksi olla Rovaniemeltäkin (?).


----------



## trz

Täällä myös yksi ahkera DW lukija :wave:


----------



## wili

Oho, ompas meitä monta  
Kaikki kivat aineet joutuu tilaamaan englannista kun suomesta ei saa tai hinnat on jotain ihan muuta.


----------



## J-lou

Mitäs nettikauppoja ootte käyttäny, kun olette tilanneet tavaraa Suomeen? Itse tilasin Elite Car Carelta, mutta postikulut olivat melko suolaiset. Pitäisi itselle vissiin tuota Collinitea tilailla, jos siinä se kestävyys on hyvä, kun täällä Oulussa ei oo mahdollisuutta kovin usein autoa kunnolla putsata ja vahailla.


----------



## Maikki

Mitä itse kysyin tarjouksia niin elitellä oli halvimmat postikulut.

Pitää tilata kerralla tarpeeksi niin postikulut tulee pienemmäksi. Meilläkin kimppatilauksen loppusumma oli 820£ niin postikulu/per tuote ei ole ollenkaan paha :buffer:

Jos ensiviikolla saisi tavarat niin pääsisi kokeilemaan Megun #105:sta, G220:stä ja laikkoja. Passatin nyt varmaan saa myllytettyä #83:lla mutta kaverin mese vaatii #105:sta kun #83:lla ei nanolakkaan ollut oikein mitään vaikutusta.

saahan collinitea suomestakin ja autonpesua varten on kimppatalli


----------



## wili

Ite oon (kaverin kanssa) tilaillu Elitestä ja Clean Your Carista.
Postikulut aika tasan noilla, silti kamat tulee paljon halvemmaks kun täältä suomesta ostettuna


----------



## J-lou

Maikki: Onko teidän kimppatalli aivan täynnä, vai olisiko joskus mahdollisuutta maksua vastaan päästä pesemään auto? (vahaus olisi myös mahtavaa, jos vain on mahdollisuus?) Vastaile vaikka privaan jos et halua tänne vastailla


----------



## Powr

Doi ja täällä yks innokas :buffer: lisää :wave:


----------



## J_ones

Oho, täällähän oli kokonainen threadi meitä varten:thumb: Minusta siis Oulun seudulle uusi jäsen.


----------



## -JP-

Näinköhän sitä pitää alkaa katselemaan isompaa tallia


----------



## Hookoo

Täällä kans Ylivieskasta yksi DW:n aktiivinen lukija, ei niinkään kirjoittaja 
Ja CleanYourCarista jo useampi tilaus tehty, Suomen hinnat kun tiettävästi ovat mitä ovat.

G220:sta voin suositella, varsin pätevä kone Flexin kaveriksi ja pistokkeen vaihdolla toimii suoraan Suomessakin.


----------



## J_ones

Hookoo said:


> Täällä kans Ylivieskasta yksi DW:n aktiivinen lukija, ei niinkään kirjoittaja
> Ja CleanYourCarista jo useampi tilaus tehty, Suomen hinnat kun tiettävästi ovat mitä ovat.
> 
> G220:sta voin suositella, varsin pätevä kone Flexin kaveriksi ja pistokkeen vaihdolla toimii suoraan Suomessakin.


Onpa tämä maailma pieni! Satutko olemaan autofixari vai putsailetko autoa ihan omana harrastuksena?


----------



## Hookoo

J_ones said:


> Onpa tämä maailma pieni! Satutko olemaan autofixari vai putsailetko autoa ihan omana harrastuksena?


Niinhän tuo näyttäis olevan 
Tavallaan joo autofixari, +10v isän maalamossa tehny fixauksia muitten hommien ohella,
nyt tässä viimesen vuoden aikana sit hurahtanu tähän perusteellisempaan "detailingiin" 
Seuraavat projektit oliskin sit oma Audi ja veljen Volvo.


----------



## J_ones

Hookoo said:


> Niinhän tuo näyttäis olevan
> Tavallaan joo autofixari, +10v isän maalamossa tehny fixauksia muitten hommien ohella,
> nyt tässä viimesen vuoden aikana sit hurahtanu tähän perusteellisempaan "detailingiin"
> Seuraavat projektit oliskin sit oma Audi ja veljen Volvo.


Ahaa, taidanki tietää kuka olet Ja jos oikeassa olen, kävin jututtaan isääsi tänään päivällä


----------



## Hookoo

J_ones said:


> Ahaa, taidanki tietää kuka olet Ja jos oikeassa olen, kävin jututtaan isääsi tänään päivällä


Meillä on tämä maalaamo täällä Niemelänkylän eteläpuolella, joten jos täällä päin oot käyny niin voipi olla että juurikin täällä oot käyny 
Sailokosken maalaamokin on tuossa vähän matkan päässä.


----------



## J_ones

Hookoo said:


> Meillä on tämä maalaamo täällä Niemelänkylän eteläpuolella, joten jos täällä päin oot käyny niin voipi olla että juurikin täällä oot käyny
> Sailokosken maalaamokin on tuossa vähän matkan päässä.


Jeps, siinä teillä siis kävin


----------



## Hookoo

J_ones said:


> Jeps, siinä teillä siis kävin


Okei 
Ilmeisesti sen Hiluxin toit 10+:lta tänne, näin isäntä ainaki muisteli?
Onkos omaa autoa minkä vois tunnistaa mahollisesti?
Ei ollu oma Coupe pihassa päiväsaikaan, mut tollasella liikutaan ->
http://tinyurl.com/deso38


----------



## J_ones

Hookoo said:


> Okei
> Ilmeisesti sen Hiluxin toit 10+:lta tänne, näin isäntä ainaki muisteli?
> Onkos omaa autoa minkä vois tunnistaa mahollisesti?
> Ei ollu oma Coupe pihassa päiväsaikaan, mut tollasella liikutaan ->
> http://tinyurl.com/deso38


Juu Hiluxin toin.

Oma auto on e34 520 sedan bemari. Viininpunaisen ja violetin yhdistelmä. Ei se selvän violetin värinen bemari jossa on ne aluvanteet. Moni yleensä sekottaa nuo keskenään. Kuvaa ei ole autosta mutta orkkis kunnossa mikäli valoja ei oteta huomioon


----------



## Hookoo

Pitääpä pitää merkillä jos osuu auto vastaan kylillä 
Siinä selvän violetin värisessä ei ole takakontissa merkkejä ja sun
autossa ilmeisesti on, ainaki veli niin muisteli.


----------



## J_ones

Hookoo said:


> Pitääpä pitää merkillä jos osuu auto vastaan kylillä
> Siinä selvän violetin värisessä ei ole takakontissa merkkejä ja sun
> autossa ilmeisesti on, ainaki veli niin muisteli.


Joo, taitaa olla juurikin näin. Itellä ainaki on kaikki merkit kiinni.


----------



## Omnic

Yks suomalainen mukaan :thumb:. En oo pahemmin kirjotellu tänne, mutta lukenu tooodella paljon ja oppinu paljon hyödyllistä. Ei suomen kielellä oo vastaavia sivustoja, eikä varmaankaan tietotasoakaan. Todella hyödyllinen ja mielenkiintoinen sivusto :argie:


----------



## wili

Heii pojjaat ja tytöt. Kysymys: paljonko olette veloittaneet auton kiilloituksesta ja vahauksesta yleensä? Joskus tuntuu vaan että teen liian halvalla


----------



## Hookoo

Ite oon pitäny pesu + vahaus tollasta 50e-100e autosta riippuen ja kiillotus tuohon lisäksi sit jotain 150-200e.


----------



## J_ones

Noniin, auto olisi valmiina maalarilta. Hookoo varmaan nähnyt autoani työstettävän. Nyt pitääkin seuraavana alkaa harjoittelemaan myllytystä:buffer:


----------



## Hookoo

Juu, siellähän tuo pihalla jo odottaa noutajaa  Mä näinki sut ku toitte autos tänne sillon viime perjantaina.
Rupeetko fixaushommia tekemään vai omaksi iloksi kiillotteleen?


----------



## J_ones

Hookoo said:


> Juu, siellähän tuo pihalla jo odottaa noutajaa  Mä näinki sut ku toitte autos tänne sillon viime perjantaina.
> Rupeetko fixaushommia tekemään vai omaksi iloksi kiillotteleen?


Muhinu mielessä ajatus jos vaikka satunnaisesti kavereiden autoja fixailisi. Siksi pitää nyt harjotella tuohon autoon. Se menee kyllä myyntiin nyt pikapikaa ja jotain muuta pitäisi tilalle saada


----------



## Hookoo

Justjust. Eipä se ku hankkii kunnon koneen, vaikkapa Flexin tai Makitan tai sitten epäkeskon ja rupee harjotteleen. Omaanhan se on aina paras treenata


----------



## Maikki

Täällä perähikiällä on huono pyytää oikeaa hintaa kun kaikki pitäisi tehdä samaan hintaan kuin nämä "susi ja sekunda = myllytys tunnissa hempat.

Ite oon pyytäny vahauksesta eli liuotin, pesu, claybar, pesu, vahaus x 2 50-70€ auto riippuen koosta. Myllytyshommat ja sisähommat ihan erikseen. Noita oon lähinnä tehny hallivuokran peittämiseksi.

Toisaalta mielessä on ruvennut pyörimään ajatus toiminimen laittamisesta pystyyn ja rupeaisi ihan verollisena tekemään näitä hommia. Tältäkin perältä kun puuttuu firma joka tekee kunnon jälkeä. 

Jyrkin (zainon maahantuoja) kanssa kun olen puhunu hinnoittelusta niin tarina on samaa: ensin kauhistellaan hintaa ja kerrotaan että joku tekee satasella, sitten kun jälki on mitä on niin 250€ ei kuulosta yhtään pahalta ja korjataan toisten kötöstykset ja loppupeleissä tuli maksamaan sen satasen enemmän kun joku karvakäsi oli tehny karseaa jälkeä. 

Jos rupeaisi Megun ja Dodon tuotteilla tekemään...


----------



## Jussi

Morjensta vaan täältä etelänkin suunnalta :wave:
Muutama vuosi on tullut harjoitettua kahden ämpärin tekniikkaa ja lampaanvillalla pesua. Pari vuotta on tullut tilailtua Englannista, lähinnä CleanYourCar ja muutamasta muustakin liikkeestä.
Mukava huomata muitakin hulluja....:buffer:

Hyvä foorumi, usein tulee silmäiltyä ja paljon on täältä opittu.


----------



## J_ones

Alkaahan täällä olemaan meitä muitakin:thumb: Kyllähän tuo kiinnostaisi mennä töihin näille, jotka esim. Studion puolelle esittelevät töitään, mutta taas sitten alkaa miettimään onko tuo fixaus homma sitä, mitä haluaa tehdä. Noh, ainakin se harrastusmielessä kiinnostaa


----------



## wili

Joo, on noi miun hinnat sitten ihan ok. Helpot tapaukset (n. 6h) 100e, kallein ollu 200e (n. 20h työtä + aineet, meni vähän harjoitteluks koko homma..)
"Settiin" sisältyy aina:
- pesu
- kiillotus (vaikka olisi uusi auto niin käyn kevyellä esim. M80 kamalla auton läpi.
- joku sealant (esim. colli 845)
- vaha

Oon laskenu että 10e/h pitää saada vähintään. Jos tästä rahaa pitäis saada niin käytettyä aikaa pitää saada pienennettyä, velotus n. 200e per auto ja 1 auto per päivä.
Vai mitä oikeet "fiksarit" velottaa?
Tai no, fiksarithan fiksaa vaan auton, ei korjaa pintaa oikeesti (autoliikkeiden autot).


----------



## Sandman

Hey, sorry to disturb you, i'm not a finnish but i'm your neighbour, an Estonian. : )
Nice to see you here, finnish guys!


----------



## toyhto

Hop. Pienen tauon jälkeen rupesin taas tätäkin foorumia lukemaan. Pari vuotta on tätäkin hommaa liian tosissaan tullut tehtyä.


----------



## -JP-

Missäs päin vaikutat?


----------



## Omnic

On tää hyvä tapa tuhlata rahansa ja saada takasinkin =P


----------



## virtail

Täällä kans yks Suomesta Toijalasta. Kyllä kans ketuttaa kun ei mistään saa näitä pro aineita mistä täällä puhutaan...koskakohan joku haistaa markkina raon ja perustaa suomeen oikeen kunnon autonhoitokaupan mistä sais optimumit, poorboyssit ja bilt hamberit yms., no toivottavasti kohta.


----------



## virtail

No nyt alkaa saamaan poorboyssin tuotteita täältä:http://autonhoito.com/shop/


----------



## J_ones

virtail said:


> No nyt alkaa saamaan poorboyssin tuotteita täältä:http://autonhoito.com/shop/


Tuo sivusto on varsin hyvä ja kasvava sellainen. Itsellänikin ostoskorissa jo jonku rahan edestä tavaraa odottamassa tilausta....:thumb:


----------



## toyhto

-JP- said:


> Missäs päin vaikutat?


Järvenpää


----------



## Omnic

Tuntuu että englesmannit on aika kiivasluonteisia meihin jöröihin verrattuna.
Mutta pääasia että lähettävät tavarat mitä tilaa ja hyvin kyllä on joka kerralla
pakattu. Hinnoista sekä valikoimasta puhumattakaan .


----------



## xpasi

Jep jep... Terve vaan kaikille 

Suurin osa samoja kuin tuolla toisella foorumilla


----------



## Deep blue

Yks lisää joukkoon Turun suunnalta:wave: 
Valitettavasti vain motoristi, toistaiseksi. Katsoo nyt jos jossain vaiheessa saisin oman auton hankittua, jossa sitä uurtamista riittäisi.

DW:stä on pakko sanoa sen vertaa, että apua on kyllä ollut.:thumb: Topicceja on sairaan paljon ja mikä parasta ne eivät sisällä mainospuheita.

Sais se kesä jo tulla ja aurinkoiset kelit


----------



## Hammu

Enpä ookkaan tätä topiccia huomannu, mutta joo Nurmijärven suunnalta ollaan.

Pidemmän aikaa lukenu mutta nyt äskettäin vasta rekisteröidyin...


----------



## -JP-

Hammu said:


> Enpä ookkaan tätä topiccia huomannu, mutta joo Nurmijärven suunnalta ollaan.
> 
> Pidemmän aikaa lukenu mutta nyt äskettäin vasta rekisteröidyin...


Tervetuloa vaan! Rekisteröitymisestä alkaa sitten se rahan meno, kannattaa varautua ja pitää visalaskut piilossa vaimolta:lol:


----------



## Hammu

-JP- said:


> Tervetuloa vaan! Rekisteröitymisestä alkaa sitten se rahan meno, kannattaa varautua ja pitää visalaskut piilossa vaimolta:lol:


Rahanmeno on kyllä alkanu jo ajat sitten :wall:
Eipä oo vaimoketta huutamassa harrastuksista


----------



## DubbedUP

My best mate Noel has just moved to Kajaani... You will recognise him, he's pastie white and is Irish. But the nicest bloke in the planet. Look after him..LOL


----------



## -JP-

Not sure, but I think we have one member from Kajaani?


----------



## Deep blue

Minkä hintasta on ollut kulut, kun ootte Englannista tilanneet tuotteita?

Itellä olisi tarkoitus tilata Clean your Car:sta jollakin 100-150€ suuruisella summalla kaikkea tarpeellista, mutta olisi vaan hyvä tietää etukäteen vähän kuljetuskustannuksista


----------



## petemattw

Heips! Olen hullu englandilainen!!:wave:


----------



## -JP-

Deep blue said:


> Minkä hintasta on ollut kulut, kun ootte Englannista tilanneet tuotteita?
> 
> Itellä olisi tarkoitus tilata Clean your Car:sta jollakin 100-150€ suuruisella summalla kaikkea tarpeellista, mutta olisi vaan hyvä tietää etukäteen vähän kuljetuskustannuksista


28£ oli mulla viimeksi. Tavaraa oli melkein 30kg. 
www.shinearama.co.uklla on nyt tilapäisesti 8£. Maksimi 20kg.


----------



## Deep blue

-JP- said:


> 28£ oli mulla viimeksi. Tavaraa oli melkein 30kg.
> www.shinearama.co.uklla on nyt tilapäisesti 8£. Maksimi 20kg.


Kuulostaa kyllä todella uskomattomalta, varsinkin kun vertaa Suomen postiennakkoon:lol: 
Eikait tässä muu auta kuin tilaamaan ja :detailer:


----------



## tsoprano

Postikuluthan näkyy kun kerää tavarat ostoskoriin ja kirjoittaa osoitteensa. Itsellä EliteCarCare ja CleanYourCar:sta hyvät kokemukset


----------



## -JP-

Nyt ensimmäiset huonot kokemukset CYC:sta. Tilaus on maksettu PayPalilla yli kaksi viikkoa sitten, eikä tilaus ole vielä edes lähtenyt. Ensin viivästytti vanneharja jota ei ollut varastossa(oli tilauksen tekohetkellä). Harja on saatu takaisin varastoon viikko sitten eikä mikään muukaan tilauksen tuote ole loppu, tavaraa ei vaan saada lähtemään.

Jotenkin tuntuu, ettei vain löydy mielenkiintoa lähettää tai vastailla posteihin. Tilaan kyllä jatkossa muualta, pitäköön tunkkinsa.


----------



## tsoprano

Itsekin ihmettelin kun CYC:llä luki jatkuvasti, että processing mutta sitten yhtäkkiä reilun viikon päästä tuli postista lappua paketin saapumisesta.


----------



## -JP-

Mulle on tullut aikaisemmilla kerroilla seurantakoodi ja vahvistus paketin lähtemisestä sähköpostiin. Tällä kertaa kamat on vieläkin CYC:n varastossa, olin taas eilen yhteydessä sinne. Tämän sulattais jos en olisi maksanut vielä, mutta oon maksanut tilauksen PayPal tililtä 10.11 eikä mua mitenkään informoitu että joku tuote on loppu ja tilaus viivästyy. Onneksi rupesin itse kyselemään perään reilun viikon jälkeen.


----------



## Deep blue

-JP- said:


> Nyt ensimmäiset huonot kokemukset CYC:sta. Tilaus on maksettu PayPalilla yli kaksi viikkoa sitten, eikä tilaus ole vielä edes lähtenyt. Ensin viivästytti vanneharja jota ei ollut varastossa(oli tilauksen tekohetkellä). Harja on saatu takaisin varastoon viikko sitten eikä mikään muukaan tilauksen tuote ole loppu, tavaraa ei vaan saada lähtemään.
> 
> Jotenkin tuntuu, ettei vain löydy mielenkiintoa lähettää tai vastailla posteihin. Tilaan kyllä jatkossa muualta, pitäköön tunkkinsa.


Kaikkein paskamaisinta mitä voi käydä tilatessa Kyseisellä firmalla menee selvästikkin liian hyvin.

Ite tilasin kosolti tavaraa clean your car:sta. Ei mitään halpaa leikkiä, mutta kaikki ne tarpeeseen tulee Joo, mutta tasan kaksi viikkoa kesti tulla tilaushetkestä. Olin jo melkein kyselemässä kuulumisia, mutta koskaan tilaamana ajattelin vielä odottaa hetkisen ja tällä kertaa kannatti.


----------



## -JP-

Ja päivitystä. Oli ne lähettäneet tavarat parissa viikossa, mutta royal fail on hukannut ne:wall:
Aikoivat laittaa uuden paketin tilalle.

Edit. Ja kuukausihan se siinäkin meni ennen kuin saivat paketin liikkeelle. Yhdeksän viikkoa odotin tilausta eivätkä mitään hyvitystuotetta laittaneet. Lähettivät sentään sen DPDllä tavallisen lähetyksen hinnalla. No tietääpä nyt ainakin mistä ei enää tilaa mitään.


----------



## adnangri

Hi guys, Im in Finland this days and i was wondering if it is enny shops / internett shop for car care? I tryed to google it but culdent find enny spesific. Just some selling Megs. Thanks


----------



## tsoprano

adnangri said:


> Hi guys, Im in Finland this days and i was wondering if it is enny shops / internett shop for car care? I tryed to google it but culdent find enny spesific. Just some selling Megs. Thanks


Could be easier if we know where you stay? But here is Finnish Meguiars Retailers http://www.meguiars.fi/jalleenmyyjat/

Hope this helps!


----------



## adnangri

Im located in Salo. Some more shops around here or Helsinki?


----------



## Polisher+358

Jahas, täältäkin löytyy suomalaisia :wave:


----------



## Deep blue

adnangri said:


> Hi guys, Im in Finland this days and i was wondering if it is enny shops / internett shop for car care? I tryed to google it but culdent find enny spesific. Just some selling Megs. Thanks


Not many places round here There is one in Turku http://www.hellmanyhtiot.com/, but their offering is quite limited. However they got a lot of basic stuff from Mequiar's.

This can be also usefull http://www.autonhoito.com/shop/


----------



## Deep blue

Polisher+358 said:


> Jahas, täältäkin löytyy suomalaisia :wave:


Toki vain:wave:
Mikäs toi tommone on sun avatarissa?:doublesho Näyttää melkoselta laitteelta


----------



## tsoprano

Aidolta Cyclolta näyttäis...


----------



## toyhto

Suomalainen vastine DW:lle www.pesukinnas.com. Tervetuloa!


----------



## Urran

Hep! Yks ilmoittautuja lisää. CYC riisti juuri posteineen vähän vajaa 200e joten jos pääsis ihmettelee vähän semmosia kamojakin mitä pitkään haikaillut suomeen 

Ja Dom Dodolta ystävällisenä sponssas mua Purple Haze Prolla ja Window clingerillä.


----------



## Kikkius

Tääl kans yks höyrähtänyt :buffer:


----------



## Deep blue

Tervetuloa sakkiin 
Missä päin Suomea vaikutatte?


----------



## Posambique

Uusi käyttäjä ja tosiaan ensimmäinen viesti.

Olipa hauska että täällä pääsee suomellakin.
En ole ammattidetaileri, enkä oikeastaan harrastajakaan. :thumb:

Rakastan vain autonhoitotuotteita, ja ehkä joskus autoani hoidankin.
Nyt autossa uusi maalipinta, ja sen kasaaminen käynnissä,
joten olen tässä miettinyt, että miten sen maalin suojaan.

Täältä saa ainakin motivaatiota käydä omankin auton kimppuun...
Pidetäänpä muuten suomalaiset maailmallakin yhtä.


----------



## Deep blue

Tervetuloa mukaan:wave:


----------



## Mastiz

Moi kaikille, ja kiitos vinkistä 'Deep blue', en ollut huomannut tätä suomalaisten threadia:thumb:

Eli Vaasasta ollan ja toistaiseksi ihan harrastelijahengessä, eli kiinnostusta on enemmän kuin osaamista, mutta täältähän niitä vinkkejä on löytynyt.


----------



## Deep blue

Mastiz said:


> Moi kaikille, ja kiitos vinkistä 'Deep blue', en ollut huomannut tätä suomalaisten threadia:thumb:
> 
> Eli Vaasasta ollan ja toistaiseksi ihan harrastelijahengessä, eli kiinnostusta on enemmän kuin osaamista, mutta täältähän niitä vinkkejä on löytynyt.


Jep vinkkejä täältä löytyy aika tavalla ja jos ei niin kysymällä sitte viimeistään.
Onko mitään menopeliä harrastuksen kohteena?


----------



## FINCarbin

Päivee vaan. Yllättvän monta täällä onkin suomesta. Ollu ite enimmäkseen passiivi lukijana Dw:ssä, mutta ei vain ole tullut mitään ihmeitä mieleen kysyä.

Tullut pimahdettua auton hinkkaukseen tässä vuoden sisällä niin hyvin että löytyy jo foam gunia, erillaisia vahoja, myllytytuotteita ja kaikkea muuta hömppää jolla saa emännän ihmettelemään lääkityksen puutetta 

Mutta jatketaan suolassa kylpemistä ja kunnon talven alkua, että pääsisi auton putsaamaan kunnolla. :wave:


----------



## Mastiz

Deep blue said:


> Jep vinkkejä täältä löytyy aika tavalla ja jos ei niin kysymällä sitte viimeistään.
> Onko mitään menopeliä harrastuksen kohteena?


Volvo S80 T6:sta yritän ylläpitää ihan arkiautona, varsinkin nahkapenkkien uudelleenvärjäykseen olen juuri löytänyt täältä hyvät linkit Furniture Clinicin sivuille. Seuraavaksi pitäisi varmaan hankkia kiillotuskone ja joku purkupelti, että voisi treenata maalipinnan korjausta.

Miten itselläsi?


----------



## Deep blue

Mastiz said:


> Volvo S80 T6:sta yritän ylläpitää ihan arkiautona, varsinkin nahkapenkkien uudelleenvärjäykseen olen juuri löytänyt täältä hyvät linkit Furniture Clinicin sivuille. Seuraavaksi pitäisi varmaan hankkia kiillotuskone ja joku purkupelti, että voisi treenata maalipinnan korjausta.
> 
> Miten itselläsi?


Ite tarttis kanssa hankkia joku purkupelti, jotta pääsis vähän hiomopaperilla harjottelee. Ei ilkiä kokeilla ensimmäitteks omaan biiliin.

Oot ottanu kyl s80 oikealla koneella
Ite liikkunut mp parisen vuotta ja nyt ollu kolme viikkoa vm.02 v70 tyytyväinen omistaja. Kesät menee kilosen gsx-r:n puikoissa.


----------



## Deep blue

FINCarbin said:


> Päivee vaan. Yllättvän monta täällä onkin suomesta. Ollu ite enimmäkseen passiivi lukijana Dw:ssä, mutta ei vain ole tullut mitään ihmeitä mieleen kysyä.
> 
> Tullut pimahdettua auton hinkkaukseen tässä vuoden sisällä niin hyvin että löytyy jo foam gunia, erillaisia vahoja, myllytytuotteita ja kaikkea muuta hömppää jolla saa emännän ihmettelemään lääkityksen puutetta
> 
> Mutta jatketaan suolassa kylpemistä ja kunnon talven alkua, että pääsisi auton putsaamaan kunnolla. :wave:


Tervetuloa mukaan:wave:


----------



## FINCarbin

Harraste vekottimia löytyy 900rr honda ja käyttis seat leon mk1.

ja tallissa notkuu vielä puolivuotta vanhassa maalissa oleva -77 vuoden opel manta johon vähän mielessä kokeilla tuota vesihiontaa jotta saisi viimesen päälle appelsiinit pois


----------



## j0nttu

Uusi suomalainen ilmoittautuu :wave:
Tosiaan ihan aloittelija näissä hommissa, vinkkejä ja ohjeita etsimässä :buffer:


----------



## Deep blue

j0nttu said:


> Uusi suomalainen ilmoittautuu :wave:
> Tosiaan ihan aloittelija näissä hommissa, vinkkejä ja ohjeita etsimässä :buffer:


Tervetuloa mukaan:wave:


----------



## [FIN]Dani

Hep, minä myös ilmoittaudun!


----------



## Deep blue

Tervetuloa mukaan:wave:


----------



## Posambique

Joo welcome to DW, eli tervetuloa tietokoneen ääreen ikuisiksi ajoiksi :buffer:


----------



## sm81

Mukana ollaan


----------



## Deep blue

Tervetuloa mukaan:wave:


----------



## Junz

Yksi suomalainen lisää :wave:


----------



## -JP-

Tervetuloa! Ja tervetuloa myös kintaalle


----------



## dragono

Ja täältä ilmoittautuu yksi addiktoitunut jäsen!


----------



## Deep blue

Tervetuloa mukaan:wave:


----------



## JTD

Morjensta vaan täältäkin suunnalta. Harrastuksena olen autoja monta vuotta meikkaillu ja itse tulee otettua 150€/per auto riippuen hieman koosta ja kunnosta kuinka paljon duunia vaatii. Sitä kun tuolla aikasemmin kyseltiin


----------



## Deep blue

Tervetuloa foorumille:wave::thumb:


----------



## haagendasz

moi, olen juuri saapunut Suomi


----------



## Deadbeat111

Pahoittelut


----------



## haagendasz

hei, kaikki ovat Helsingissa ?


----------



## staruser

Täältä ilmoittaudutaan myös!
Aika aloittelija mutta jotakin vahoja forumin innoittamana tilaillut!


----------



## kurwaslobo

Länsirannikolla majaillaan


----------



## haagendasz

kurwaslobo said:


> Länsirannikolla majaillaan


missä Länsirannikolla ?

olen pohjanmaassa nyt.


----------



## -JJH-

Laitetaan nyt tännekin eli PK-seutulainen aloittelija ilmoittautuu palvelukseen 

-JJ-


----------

